# solution for leaving your tort at home alone??



## gtc (Jan 18, 2014)

I was wondering if this Exo Terra "Water Well Water Dispenser" could be a good solution while on vacation?


http://lllreptile.com/store/catalog...ishes/-/exo-terra-water-well-water-dispenser/

If the device is buried into the substrate, the water well would be easy to access and it seems deep enough for a tortoise to drink from. It seems that this might provide fresh water for weeks. Flat rocks could be put around the water well to prevent the tortoise from draging subtrate into the well.

For food one could throw in a lot of optunia pads and dried weeds. With a IP camera to check in on the tort daily, it seems like this might work. 

Anybody tried this for tortoises? Could this work?


----------



## Tom (Jan 18, 2014)

The solution is to have someone come and give fresh food and water once a day while you are gone. Too many things can go wrong. What if your tortoise poops or drags poop or food in the water? That would not be good a week later...


----------



## wellington (Jan 18, 2014)

I have too agree with Tom. A week is too long. I have left mine alone only when I am going to be gone for a weekend. It equals 3-3 days, but I am only really gone for two whole days. Things could even go wrong then, but I do have cameras I can watch over the Internet and people I can call if I need someone to get over there. I also make sure there is nothing they can flip over on. In the winter time, when heat loss could be very bad, I have them looked after by someone.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 18, 2014)

If it were an emergency and you had no other options, maybe. However you have time now to preplan and to find a couple of folks who could check in on your tortoise which just can not be duplicated. They can check fresh water and food, temps, lights ect. I am just a big worry wart about all the many unexpected things that can go wrong and do with some very horrible results.


----------



## bettinge (Jan 18, 2014)

I frequently leave torts alone for five days and more. Check out the chick feeders at your local feed store. They can drink but not soak, so it stays clean and no poop. They also hold lots of water. 

A head of Escarole stays fresh for many many days in the cool section of your habitat. A head of endive lasts nearly as long. Both are good for a week easy. 

I've never helped a tort I find on its back. I just monitor it. They have always righted themselves. It's nerve racking if they're flipped under the heat of a lamp!!!! Only by monitoring what they can do on their own can you build confidence to be away for a while. 

Get some Escarole and a chick waterer and do a test run when you will be home all week. Don't touch anything, just monitor day to day. You will soon build confidence leaving for a week! I feel I do pretty well with my torts, even though my job frequently takes me away. 

With that all said, I do have a friend with a key who can stop by if needed, however I don't call him unless I expect to be gone for 10 days or more.


----------



## gtc (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank you all for the feedback. I guess the water well could help the water last longer but I will have someone come by every few days to change it and add more food.

In addition to the ipcams I also remotely monitor the temps and humidity over the internet on my smartphone so I think my tort will be fine.


----------



## argus333 (Feb 3, 2014)

ya i have friend stop by every other day feed an water. and i soak em good before i leave.


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Feb 3, 2014)

I put cameras around my enclosures that I can manually rotate and zoom in on from anywhere on my phone or computer. The entire system only cost me $179 which in the long run has paid itself time and time again. I can even look around to see if any of my tortoises are laying so I know to call my wife or rush home. It's also useful on vacations. I still delegate a person to care for them but they don't need to come over as often unless I see a problem on the cameras. Not saying to buy one just for this trip... but if you are gone often its been probably my best tortoise helper.


----------



## gtc (Feb 4, 2014)

Arizona Sulcata said:


> I put cameras around my enclosures that I can manually rotate and zoom in on from anywhere on my phone or computer. The entire system only cost me $179 which in the long run has paid itself time and time again. I can even look around to see if any of my tortoises are laying so I know to call my wife or rush home. It's also useful on vacations. I still delegate a person to care for them but they don't need to come over as often unless I see a problem on the cameras. Not saying to buy one just for this trip... but if you are gone often its been probably my best tortoise helper.



This is good advice. I have 2 ipcams pointed at my enclosure at all times and check in on my tort several times per day.


----------

